# Folding Trailer for Hauling Kayak



## seyephi (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone used a Northern Tool Ironton folding trailer for transporting their kayak or canoe? looking some reviews before purchasing on. Thanks.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

There are slot on that website. Click on that item, then scroll down after the
description to read them.


----------



## Crappie Hunter (Dec 27, 2009)

harbor frieght has the same folding trailer for half the price


----------



## seyephi (Dec 30, 2008)

I know, but I like the layout of the Ironton better than the Haul Master. I purchased it anyway and I am in the process of finishing the assembly and applying a few customizations.


----------



## MrPOCK3TSS (Jan 24, 2015)

If you can post a picture when your done. Id like to see it, as im thinking of doing something similar myself.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Purchased the Harbor Freight trailer, opted for the 12" tires. Impressed with the trailer. All grade 10 bolts. Had it assembled in two days, working part time on it. Relatively easy assembly. Hardest part is jumping through the hoops for the State. Knew I had to get it weighed, has to be inspected by a police officer, the 6 to 8 weeks to get a vin # to get a plate. Of course you can purchase a permit to use it before plate comes. State money grab. Does come with stake pockets to build a stake bed if you want. I am just planning on putting on a 3/4 " floor. Bought it with the intention of hauling kayak.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

I have one that I made bunks on. The biggest change that I made was to cut the tongue and added about five foot of square tube. Need the extra length for the kayaks to be centered and also helps in backing the unit up.


----------

